# BMQ 4-FEB-2013



## Terry2124 (13 Dec 2012)

Who else is coming?


----------



## navy123 (13 Dec 2012)

I am! =)


----------



## Terry2124 (13 Dec 2012)

navy123 said:
			
		

> I am! =)



What is our trade?


----------



## navy123 (13 Dec 2012)

NES op, you?


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (13 Dec 2012)

Just found out 2.5 hours ago!!  Woohoo!!! Med Tech


----------



## Terry2124 (13 Dec 2012)

I'm going MAR ENG


----------



## hoop0024 (14 Dec 2012)

I got my call this morning - I'll be there too


----------



## navy123 (14 Dec 2012)

What trade?


----------



## hoop0024 (14 Dec 2012)

navy123 said:
			
		

> What trade?


 RMS Clerk


----------



## WalfordJ (16 Dec 2012)

I will be there! RMS


----------



## hoop0024 (16 Dec 2012)

WalfordJ said:
			
		

> I will be there! RMS


Ah, a fellow clerk! Wonderful


----------



## WalfordJ (17 Dec 2012)

Where are you all from?


----------



## navy123 (18 Dec 2012)

Halifax NS you?


----------



## hoop0024 (18 Dec 2012)

WalfordJ said:
			
		

> Where are you all from?


Ottawa, ON


----------



## WalfordJ (18 Dec 2012)

Moncton, NB


----------



## hoop0024 (19 Dec 2012)

WalfordJ said:
			
		

> Moncton, NB


Ah, I have a few friends who live near there.

That's close to Gagetown (sorta?) is it not?


----------



## WalfordJ (19 Dec 2012)

Sure is. About 1.5 hrs, give or take... Depending on how fast you want to drive ;D


----------



## hoop0024 (19 Dec 2012)

WalfordJ said:
			
		

> Sure is. About 1.5 hrs, give or take... Depending on how fast you want to drive ;D


Ah gotcha, so about 2 hours normal people time?


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (20 Dec 2012)

I'm mid-way between Ottawa and Montreal.


----------



## suptech44 (21 Dec 2012)

I will be there too =)


----------



## Terry2124 (21 Dec 2012)

North Bay - Mattawa area


----------



## hoop0024 (22 Dec 2012)

suptech44 said:
			
		

> I will be there too =)


 Cool what is your trade?


----------



## suptech44 (22 Dec 2012)

Supply tech


----------



## Decon (22 Dec 2012)

I live in Moncton too. I selected Avionics Technician because it's my dream job, not simply as a means of 'getting in'. Merry Christmas everybody, eat your Wheaties and I'll see you sometime in the new year!


----------



## navy123 (26 Dec 2012)

Does anyone else know what platoon they've been loaded on? R0483E (R24) or R0484E (R25)? I'm on R24. =)


----------



## hoop0024 (27 Dec 2012)

navy123 said:
			
		

> Does anyone else know what platoon they've been loaded on? R0483E (R24) or R0484E (R25)? I'm on R24. =)


How do we find out?


----------



## hoop0024 (27 Dec 2012)

suptech44 said:
			
		

> Supply tech


Ah, your username should've been my first clue -_- lol


----------



## navy123 (27 Dec 2012)

The recruiter who called you with your offer should've told you. But from what I understand every RC operates differently. I also received an information booklet and letter of enrolment (as they called it) in an email with all the information regarding pay, contract length and which BMQ course I will be on. You'll probably get it when you swear in but I'm not sure. Just figured I'd check to see if anyone else knew their platoon numbers.


----------



## Decon (28 Dec 2012)

navy123 said:
			
		

> Does anyone else know what platoon they've been loaded on? R0483E (R24) or R0484E (R25)? I'm on R24. =)



I'm in (R25) R0484E. I'm guessing R0483E filled up. I was offered my position on December 21 2012. 



			
				hoop0024 said:
			
		

> How do we find out?



It was on the contract we signed. It states your trade, length of service, platoon number during BMQ, and a lot of dates you will need to know. You should a have copy in your recruiting package.


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (28 Dec 2012)

Decon said:
			
		

> I'm in (R25) R0484E. I'm guessing R0483E filled up. I was offered my position on December 21 2012.
> 
> It was on the contract we signed. It states your trade, length of service, platoon number during BMQ, and a lot of dates you will need to know. You should a have copy in your recruiting package.



I didn't get my recruiting package yet.  I will get all of my goodies (aka paperwork) at my swearing in on January 29  :nod:


----------



## suptech44 (28 Dec 2012)

navy123 said:
			
		

> Does anyone else know what platoon they've been loaded on? R0483E (R24) or R0484E (R25)? I'm on R24. =)



I'm on R25 =)


----------



## Terry2124 (28 Dec 2012)

I have not yet seen the contract but a number I wrote down on the phone was 483


----------



## jo2outbound (4 Jan 2013)

I will also be there!!


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (4 Jan 2013)

jo2outbound said:
			
		

> I will also be there!!



Welcome  Which Trade?  Where are you coming from?


----------



## jo2outbound (5 Jan 2013)

Hey Thanks! I'm coming from Ottawa and in for Aciss tech.
Can't wait, see you guys there!


----------



## zander1976 (6 Jan 2013)

It's been a long road but I cleared my final hurdle before the holidays. I sent them gave them my career list so they should receive the career list tomorrow. What is the turn around time between when they make an offer and when you have to be packed up and ready to go to BMQ? Hypothetically, if they made an offer tomorrow would I make BMQ feb, march or etc. Off topic but do you guys get paid while you wait for BMQ?
Thanks


----------



## Decon (7 Jan 2013)

zander1976 said:
			
		

> It's been a long road but I cleared my final hurdle before the holidays. I sent them gave them my career list so they should receive the career list tomorrow. What is the turn around time between when they make an offer and when you have to be packed up and ready to go to BMQ? Hypothetically, if they made an offer tomorrow would I make BMQ feb, march or etc. Off topic but do you guys get paid while you wait for BMQ?
> Thanks



1. Your post is in the wrong section.
2 What 'hurdle' did you clear?
3. Career list?... are you referring to your application?
4. Read this: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.3450.html
5. No, we are not paid while waiting to start BMQ.
6. Thank you for being a volunteer firefighter.


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (7 Jan 2013)

Terry2124 said:
			
		

> I have not yet seen the contract but a number I wrote down on the phone was 483



I just found out I will be on 483 as well


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (7 Jan 2013)

jo2outbound said:
			
		

> Hey Thanks! I'm coming from Ottawa and in for Aciss tech.
> Can't wait, see you guys there!



When is your swearing in?  Mine is Jan 29.


----------



## jo2outbound (7 Jan 2013)

MedTech Hopeful said:
			
		

> When is your swearing in?  Mine is Jan 29.



yup mine as well Jan 29 ill be there


----------



## BlackBlade (7 Jan 2013)

I will be there aswell but mine starts on Jan 28th 2013
AVN
From Halifax, NS
Any one else going Air Force?


----------



## zander1976 (7 Jan 2013)

By hurdles I meant I have finished everything like the medical, cfat, interview, picked career paths, etc. and I posted here because I was hoping to be in Feb BMQ. 
Thank you,


----------



## jo2outbound (7 Jan 2013)

zander1976 said:
			
		

> By hurdles I meant I have finished everything like the medical, cfat, interview, picked career paths, etc. and I posted here because I was hoping to be in Feb BMQ.
> Thank you,



After my cfat, medical and interview it took around 3-4 weeks for me to get my job offer. But I believe it also depends on the trades your applying for. When I applied my trade was open accepting applications. If your trade has filled up, you may have to wait longer. then again I'm only guessing that this is how it works.

Good luck to you, hope you get it


----------



## zander1976 (7 Jan 2013)

Thanks everybody, good luck and enjoy BMQ. It might be cold but at least you don't have mosquitoes.


----------



## td_2013 (8 Jan 2013)

I'll be there! Supply Tech


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (8 Jan 2013)

td_2013 said:
			
		

> I'll be there! Supply Tech



Welcome!  Where are you coming from?


----------



## jo2outbound (8 Jan 2013)

Hey MedTech hopeful, does between Ottawa and Montreal put you in Hawkesbury? 
and congrats td_2013!!


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (8 Jan 2013)

jo2outbound said:
			
		

> Hey MedTech hopeful, does between Ottawa and Montreal put you in Hawkesbury?
> and congrats td_2013!!



Almost  Vankleek Hill!  Do you know the area?


----------



## jo2outbound (9 Jan 2013)

MedTech Hopeful said:
			
		

> Almost  Vankleek Hill!  Do you know the area?



yeah man ofcourse, im from Rockland! ive played a lot of hockey against you guys when i played


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (9 Jan 2013)

jo2outbound said:
			
		

> yeah man ofcourse, im from Rockland! ive played a lot of hockey against you guys when i played



Fantastic!!  I have family in Rockland   See you on the 29th!!


----------



## td_2013 (11 Jan 2013)

MedTech Hopeful, I am coming from Trenton


----------



## CDBoych (15 Jan 2013)

I will be there on 0483E!

Naval Weapons & Engineering Tech, coming from Kelowna, BC.

Has anyone made a FB group for this serial yet?


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (15 Jan 2013)

td_2013 said:
			
		

> MedTech Hopeful, I am coming from Trenton



Excellent!  Safe trip....see you there!


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (15 Jan 2013)

CDBoych said:
			
		

> I will be there on 0483E!
> 
> Naval Weapons & Engineering Tech, coming from Kelowna, BC.
> 
> Has anyone made a FB group for this serial yet?



Great, see you there!! Safe travels 

Hmmm, not that I'm aware of.  Start 'er up and let us know


----------



## CDBoych (15 Jan 2013)

Facebook Group name:

CF Basic Military Qualification 0483E/0484E

Let us get to know one another!  It would be nice to arrive and know at least a few faces.


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (15 Jan 2013)

CDBoych said:
			
		

> Facebook Group name:
> 
> CF Basic Military Qualification 0483E/0484E
> 
> Let us get to know one another!  It would be nice to arrive and know at least a few faces.



Just did a search.....not coming up with anything......can you possibly post or PM a link, please and thanks?


----------



## CDBoych (16 Jan 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/431859153550789/#!/groups/431859153550789/

I hope this works!  I had some trouble searching for the group as well, probably because I was trying to create the group from work then from my phone when the work computer gave up halfway...


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (16 Jan 2013)

CDBoych said:
			
		

> http://www.facebook.com/groups/431859153550789/#!/groups/431859153550789/
> 
> I hope this works!  I had some trouble searching for the group as well, probably because I was trying to create the group from work then from my phone when the work computer gave up halfway...



Worked   Thanks!


----------



## Terry2124 (16 Jan 2013)

I have sent a request to join


----------



## navy123 (16 Jan 2013)

So did I!


----------



## MtParr (18 Jan 2013)

I will be there, not sure which platoon yet. I am from Kelowna, going in for Aciss. Can't wait to see you there on the 2nd.


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (18 Jan 2013)

MtParr said:
			
		

> I will be there, not sure which platoon yet. I am from Kelowna, going in for Aciss. Can't wait to see you there on the 2nd.



Welcome  Join us on Facebook if you'd like!

http://www.facebook.com/groups/431859153550789/#!/groups/431859153550789/


----------



## Whompus (22 Jan 2013)

Not sure about Feb 4 , but i am on the Jan 26 BMQ   ,   Trade is ACISS 

coming from Ottawa


----------



## wildmong (23 Jan 2013)

Ill be going! Going in for artillery. Coming from Whitby!


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (1 Feb 2013)

Safe travels to all tomorrow!


----------

